# off brand cruze replacement key



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Go to your dealership they will get you another one. Ask them if they have your key code; if they do then you don't even need to go to the dealer, you can just call. When I bought mine the dealer gave me my key code in case I ever need another one.


----------



## Geo (May 25, 2013)

That is the plan, and from what I read it is pretty easy to figure out the key code. My only worry is the shoddy dealer trying to give me some knock off brand key rather than a true gm key. I guess I am just seeing if that is even an option so I can head that idea off at the pass.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Still would still like to have a flat key I can store in my wallet, but have yet to find one. All your dealer needs is your VIN, best price I found so far was 55 bucks for what use to be a 75 cent key.

One thing I still don't know, is a AAA locksmith even capable of opening the Cruze doors. Still have three locksmiths in town, never asked them this, but all three told me would cost them $12,000 to buy a Cruze laser key cutter. 

Oh, when buying a used car, if it doesn't have an owners manual and two sets of keys, just say, no deal. Either provide them or will look somewhere else. Haven't failed to be refused yet.


----------



## Ranger_Giltrow (May 25, 2013)

I got an extra key cut from the dealer a month after I purchased it. Took them 2 days and cost 50 bucks. And it took the guy literally 10 seconds to program the key and all the features. It was a legit GM key, with the remote start button and everything else the normal key had. Switchblade too.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ranger_Giltrow said:


> I got an extra key cut from the dealer a month after I purchased it. Took them 2 days and cost 50 bucks. And it took the guy literally 10 seconds to program the key and all the features. It was a legit GM key, with the remote start button and everything else the normal key had. Switchblade too.


50 bucks! Best price I can get from my favorite GM dealers is 55. None of them have key laser burning capability, have to order them from the factory.

No Memorial Days sales on these keys, everybody is having Memorial Day sales. Can only hope maybe for the 4th of July or Labor Day. The don't give veterans, senior citizens, GM card holder, or AAA card holder discounts either. 

Ha, they say it never hurts to ask, but the answer you get sure hurts.

Did try to use my GM card to buy my new Cruze, wouldn't take it, but will take it to purchase a 55 buck key that cost less than three bucks to make.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

NickD said:


> Did try to use my GM card to buy my new Cruze, wouldn't take it, but will take it to purchase a 55 buck key that cost less than three bucks to make.


When I purchased my Cruze they offered an additional discount just for having a GM card. I want to say $500.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

bduffey723 said:


> When I purchased my Cruze they offered an additional discount just for having a GM card. I want to say $500.


Must have been in last December of 2011, reason I remember this is ordered my Cruze in late October, and my car came in about a week earlier than expected. GM card comes in effect at the time of closing the deal. A week later, GM card was offering that extra $500.00. I did get $4,300 off with my GM card earnings, but would have been $4,800.00 a week later. 

Could only wonder if they expedited my car just to save 500 bucks. Discussed this issue with my dealer, said that 500 bucks is still good, just buy another Cruze.


----------



## Asafashkenazi (May 11, 2016)

I am not sure if it is the same case but I had an 01 Jetta. The one key I had the remote buttons did not work and it was over 300 to get the key and have it programmed at the Locksmith Service Coral Springsand they made me a new key.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Not only GM dey are all doing dis now with way overpriced keys.

The High Cost of Losing Your Keys

Getting to the point now where a guy can't purchase anything used and fix it up, just a couple of parts cost more than buying a brand new one. Got so bad they had to start charging for recycling. And at least buying new, get some kind of warranty.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

A standard non-switchblade key blank appears to be available from Dorman. A switchblade key with a blank key can be had online for around $35.00. The problem becomes finding someone to cut the key blank. Maybe GM dealers have the machines now, but I know they were fairly expensive technology.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

i show two part numbers for 2011 cruze 4 button and 5 button both list for 52.63 and the dealer i work at charges 15.95 to cut it (the machine we have to cut these keys did cost about 10k) so total from my dealer your looking at 68.58. and as far as programing goes you simply start your car with the key that is programed take that key out and start you car with the new key and it programs all the functions at once.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Locksmiths in town, three of them are not about to pay 12,000 bucks for a laser key cutter, but sooner or later will have to. Just had an extra secure key made for our airport, Ace charged 75 cents.

Cheapest I can find is to give my dealer 55 bucks, he already has my VIN number for a factory ordered complete remote, and exactly the same key as the original. But does have to be programmed, owners manual tells you how to do this.

Can't expect any locksmith to do it cheaper, have to pay off that machine.


----------

